# FAC-November 2011



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This is the FAC (Fiber Arts Chat). We come here to touch base with each other and to talk about all aspects of our lives that may or may not include fibers. 

This is a great place for any new people to introduce themselves. Coming here and meeting new people is one of my personal favorites. I have learned so much from the people of this forum, both new and seasoned members. So please if you are new here take the time to introduce yourselves to us 

My reunion was a blast. I had so much fun remeeting people who I knew in high school but may not have been close with. To be able to talk with them all without all the pettiness of teen angst is such a treat. What great people! We did a tour of my old high school. It really is a beautiful building, built in the 20's. The Mom's group is restoring it a bit at a time. Any of you who are on FB and "friends" of mine I think you are able to see pictures I've been tagged in.

I'm still working on the KAL socks. Almost to the heel flap on the one. I redid the one the dog ate but the colors will be off :shrug: They are only socks. I do like the pattern. I'm not a lace knitter but I can do this and it looks like it is supposed to  So now I'm looking at other things lacy.

I'm about to begin spinning for the gift for my mom, a shawl from my tri-loom. I have the thread one my process. I just hope this is the right yarn, I'm pretty sure about the fibers but this particular fleece I'm not very happy with. It was very badly shorn.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh, congratulations, WIHH. I hope all goes well for Autumn and little Lucy Noelle! 11-1-11- what a day to be born!

I love the colder weather - It means now I don't have to do all those outside chores that have been nagging me for weeks. I'm waiting on a call-back to get my jacob fleeces to a mill for processing. I ordered boot forms so I can learn to felt myself a pair of boots. Finally! I'm going to have time to do something with these fleeces.

I'm ready for the time to change. Getting up and getting DS to school in the dark is really hard. I'm dragging all day long. Maybe I need to get a few of those full-spectrum lights to sit under while I knit or read. I always seem to need a nap!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I had my "little bit" on October 26th at 10:57 am. I was induced early due to low fluid. She came quick. So quick i did not have time for the epidural. But that is ok. She was well worth the pain. I really scared my DH though, this is the first for him. He told me he thought i was going to die.

We named her Addison Louise.

On the fiber front, i am almost done with a hat for DH and then i will start a stocking for Addison.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Congrats on the wee one, kandmcockrell! Poor DHs--they suffer so much watching us, don't they? (tongue in cheek here)

Praying for a safe arrival for Lucy!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

YAY for new babies!!! So - KandM we need pics of that little lovely!!
WIHH - I will be looking for your new gbaby pics too! (prayers said!)

Marchie - think I will check out your facebook and see some pics.

I think dads are funny at births... had to step over one that passed out once when we were delivering a less than co operative baby. (he was wanting to stay in that nice warm place) Mine never said anything - just turned white and was very sweet for a few weeks after the babies. lol... it's good for their soul to hear us scream "NEVER TOUCH ME AGAIN!" lol...

I am loving the cooler Texas we have now! So pleasant to be able to breath outside. and the ground loves the little rains we have gotten. I actually drove by a green pasture yesterday. Prettiest thing I have seen in awhile. Told the kids they can't turn on the heat until it is a high of 40 outside. Bless their little hearts, they were horrified. Temp dropped to 60 and everyone was scrambling for jackets. :huh:

I am itching to spin... I have 9 days off work (in a row!!!) so I am going to try and cruise through the chores that have been awaiting me from the last 7 day stint of work. Then I will be cleaning/carding/spinning. I hope to improve my spinning. May use one of my less perfect fleeces to start with.

Otherwise, the fight is on to try and get my truck repaired without costing us a ton of money. We are striving to not file with our insurance and have to bite that 500$ deductible. But, if all else fails we will be doing that. 
It is sad seeing my truck parked with the broken hood covering the engine. I miss it already.


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

I start this month anxiously awaiting the delivery of my new to me wheel!!! This will be the first "functional" wheel that I have ever owned! If Fedex, doesn't screw up, it will be here on Thursday! 

I have also been asked to help sell some very lovely Alpaca fleece, since I have all the online connections. LOL :kung: Anyone care to help me figure out what this stuff is worth? I only brought home 1 bag of #1 and 1bag of #2 totaling 3 lbs. I didn't want to jump in too deep. 

I am also casting on a prayer/nursing shawl for a lovely lady at church. This pattern is outside my comfort zone, so I will be coming here for help! Why oh why do I let myself get talked into these things???? :stars:

Carrie in SD


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Well, congratulations on the new babies. We have two coming to our extended families; one anytime now and another due in January.
A little bit about me---Dh & I have been married for 30 wonderful years. We have been blessed with 2 daughters and 1 son. Our daughters are both married--the eldest for 2 years now and the younger just this past July. Our 6'7" tall son is 21 and is enjoying his apartment and 10 minute drive to work. He has been helping us with the harvest of corn & soybeans. We live & farm where dh grew up. There are so many things I enjoy doing in the world of hand craft. Among my interests are photography, gardening, animal husbandry, sewing and camping. (our camping is a pasture with a crik running through it, just to clarify) Last fall I learned to make baskets. 
I learned to knit & crochet simple projects in my high school days, but this past spring I suddenly decided I wanted to learn to spin my own yarn. I have always admired the spinning wheels and the ladies who knew how to work them. I've read about them, but just never had the chance to really try them. It must have been meant to be, because in June I acquired 2 alpaca boys and 4 bags of their fiber. That kinda put the need for the wheel into more focus. 
Had to wait as our attention was on our daughters' wedding. Which was a very hot & steamy (due to the 45 minute rain shower and almost 100 degree heat) but very beautiful & wonderful day.
I went to the Bishop Hill Fiber Spin-In a couple of weeks ago and have since acquired 2 wheels, a new Kromski prelude and an old great wheel (found serendipitously at an auction I was attending for something else) But even better was that I was able to meet Cyndi, Forerunner, and JDog at the spin-in.
And MamaJohnson---I know what you mean about your truck. I don't ever want a car again. 
Blessings,
jd


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

KandM Congratulations!!! Oct 26 is a wonderful day to be born!!! (I succeeded 51 years ago and I'm still going strong!))

Oh WIHH, any news on the progressive arrival Lucy? Have you already jumped on a plane to head down??

jd is a wonderful lady and I was thrilled to have met her!

Nothing much new on this front. Trying to beat back this crud I can't shake. Heading to the doctor's tomorrow. 2 weeks is just too much.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH Woo Hoo!!!! Holding my breath and wishing everyone a speedy and safe delivery.
K&M congratulations on your precious bundle of joy! Definitely pictures are needed for all babies human and otherwise.

JD did your Kromski arrive yet? Isn't it funny how those fibers just sort of grab you and hold tight. Pictures on all that too. Now that you know how to post pictures  The more you do it the easier it gets.

Carrie we haven't hear from you in awhile, unless I missed something. Glad your back with us. If I've completely lost my mind just ignore me.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats to everyone with new babies, & best wishes WIHH, to your daughter & soon to be born Grand daughter.

Im almost done with my big blanket. Its a pattern I got from Annie's Attic. I didnt use the recommended hook. I used a bigger one. I figure with blankets bigger is better, and since Im going to be spending that much time on something, why not go the little extra.

I get bored doing that and have started doing doily's for an occasional break.

I got back into crochet a little over a year ago. Mostly due to my cataracts & hip problem, since it was all I could see at the time, and it gave me something to do.

I bought a bunch of red heart and simply soft yarn, cause I didnt really known to much about other yarns, other than wool, and that it was expensive, and not carried much by wal mart.
Ive got a bit of a stash going :happy2:
















He really does make a pretty good guard. If I ask him nicely he will even let me use some of it. ound:


Since Ive got my eyesight back I am cruising the net more, and discovering all the wonderful sights like Ravelry, Annies Attic,etc. Plus all the wonderful yarns you guys make as well. Fiber Arts here has really expanded my horizons about all the wonderful options that are out there.

I havent forgotten about the drop spindle. I just want to finish up with the yarn I have, and then see where I go from there. I love looking at the yarns you guys make, and some of the hand done, custom dyed colors on sights like Etsys.

Im glad I got a shelf for the yarn. I like keeping it like that. Sometimes just looking at it gives me ideas for color combos for future projects. Its nice to have odds and ends of different colors too.

Since Im hooked and dedicated now, I just thought I would drop in and say hello, on the FAC thread.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey Pearl, Nice stash you got going there!! I totally understand about looking at my yarns (or fiber) and getting inspired for a project!

I finished the dragon mittens


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I like the color on those!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very cute Cyndi! Love the star eyes and the fire in the mouth.

WIHH I forgot to mention that when I first read the baby's name up in your post my mind read it as Lucy Noodle, lol!!!


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Love all those colors you have there on the shelves.
Yes Marchwind, I did get my Kromski. I put it together and have spun most of the alpaca. But now I have to stop and card some more.
Still trying to get the photo here but for now you can see the new wheel here. 
http://s560.photobucket.com/albums/ss44/haybaler/
jd


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very pretty wheel JD. Any pictures of your spinning? How's it going for you? Do you have any plans for your spinning?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Cyndi & jd4020.

JD, Thats a nice wheel. Was it hard to put together?


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

I love new babies - can't wait to see pictures!

We had our family Octoberfest this weekend - all the kids and grands that live nearby came for lots of food and fun. We told stories around the campfire and played charades and guess what movie this line comes from. So much fun!

I'm working on Christmas gifts - mostly cowls for the women and hats for the men. I just finished an off white cowl for my daughter. I love the look of garter stitch in bulky yarn! 









It's getting cold here and we're trying to decide what to do about heat for the winter (I know it's kind of late for that). Fuel oil is so expensive and I took a 30% pay cut a few months back so we may be really cold this year.

Pearl B, I love your stash!!! The colors are inspiring!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Lovely cowl, bluesky. Hope you can figure the heat out--fuel oil IS terribly expensive. Can you cut back other areas in your budget? 30% is a big cut, to be sure!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Pearl B. said:


> He really does make a pretty good guard. If I ask him nicely he will even let me use some of it. ound:
> 
> I havent forgotten about the drop spindle. I just want to finish up with the yarn I have, and then see where I go from there. I love looking at the yarns you guys make, and some of the hand done, custom dyed colors on sights like Etsys.
> 
> Since Im hooked and dedicated now, I just thought I would drop in and say hello, on the FAC thread.


I love your 'yarn gaurd' He is cute! lol! 
NOW - help me out here,,, we're suppossed to _finish up_ with our yarn stash?? You mean we don't have it to dip into occasionally and keep feeding it so it grows???? Dang, I have it all wrong.......





bluesky said:


> It's getting cold here and we're trying to decide what to do about heat for the winter (I know it's kind of late for that). Fuel oil is so expensive and I took a 30% pay cut a few months back so we may be really cold this year.


Love your cowl! I am so sorry your taking a pay cut. We lost about 25% of our income a year ago, and looks like it is about to happen again at the same rate. We are trying to decide where to cut back. You need to knit knit knit knit... sweaters socks hats etc... Then you can bundle and at least not freeze to death.

Cyndi your little dragons are so cute! Almost wish I had little ones around that would enjoy something like that. 

Nice wheel JD! Love the dark color of it.

Pearl, is that a wheel in many pieces? Would scare me to death!



Baby pictures?????


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Here is a picture taken on her birthday after her first wipe down.










I did not make the hat, i got it from Etsy.

I will make her a bigger on when she grows out of this one.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Kand, what a beautiful little girl! That is such a cute hat.

mamajohnson, Ive been rethinking using up all the yarn before I add any more :smack I dont think that is going to work after all.

The wheel is JD's I just copied and posted the pic. It would scare me to put that together too.

Birdy knows he's cute and uses it to his advantage whenever possible


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

How sweet is she! So cute in that hat!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I had so many people ask me where i got the hat. It was a great plug for etsy.com!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ahhhhh KandM what a cute little one!! Good job!!


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Carrie we haven't hear from you in awhile, unless I missed something. Glad your back with us. If I've completely lost my mind just ignore me.


Nope you haven't lost your mind. I don't post much. Mostly just read and learn. 

Carrie in SD


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

K&M, Addison Louise is adorable. Congratulations again and kiss that soft little head for me


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Waiting for news form WIHH. I'm assuming we haven't heard anything because she is either on a plane or too busy loving her granddaughter and family. Still holding my breath and praying for a happy and healthy baby. I am starting to turn a little blue


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

KandM, congratulations on a beautiful baby. What an adorable pic.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi everyone - I haven't posted much since summer (teacher so Sept/Oct I have no life outside of school unfortunately!). Have hardly done any fiber 'stuff' but I'm determined to touch some fiber every day - and that doesn't mean just walking by and fondling it  So I did some blending and spinning in the last few days (will post pics soon).

Poor DH has been taking care of all the animals, and has been wonderfully supportive while I work all hours of the day and night. Time for me to kick in though - just have to put the work aside and do my part. Plus I miss my sheepacas!

Congratulations on the new babies (beautiful!), wheels (also beautiful), and Happy Belated Birthdays too! rincess:

I'll try to post more to stay connected - all work and no play... :grouphug:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Exhale, Marchie! Now inhale again!

K&D, She is perfect!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here! I just recently finally graduated from college, and I'm working on opening up my very own knitting, spinning, and weaving supply store! Yay! (Shameless plug: www.spindleshuttleandneedle.com ) I should be getting my storefront open in about a month. 

I like to spin, weave, knit, crochet, and nalbind. I'm currently working on making a pair of nalbinding socks from the fleece on-- combing the wool (Icelandic!), spinning it into a thicker single ply with a drop spindle, and then nalbinding it into a sock. I have been doing a lot of tablet weaving lately too-- it's addictive!

It's wonderful to be here!


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Such a cute baby and the adorable hat!  Congratulations!
Thanks again for the photo posting Cyndi & Pearl. I wasn't too intimidated as I unpacked & unwrapped. I figured I'd better put it together and that'd help me know the machine better. And really, it wasn't that hard, the instructions were fairly easy to understand.  I like the darker stained wood too. 
Anyway, there she is and I've spun a little of the alpaca. It was much less lumpy and bumpy than my first attempt at the fiber workshop. I crocheted that up and want to make a small bag out of it to hold the wheel tools. For my spinning I want to use it to make the usual hats, scarves, blankets and shawls. Easy for me. More challenging is to learn to make mittens and socks. I now know how to cast on the three double pointed needles really well as I've had to tear it off & re-cast it on, after the KK, PP effort gets ruined because I lose track. 
But I have fallen in love with the beautiful ankle high, white, lacey, victorian looking knitted socks I found while looking for other more simpler patterns. I forget who she is but she has the pattern on line & she's from Sweden? I think. Anyway, lol, THAT is probably a long way off til I can get the foot pedal, 1 hand stopping the twist, & 1 hand drawing the fiber out thing going smoothly. (I say one hand this and one hand that because it seems I can use either hand for either function which I suppose is a good thing.) I'm just waiting for the hands to fall into a pattern or rhythm that seems more comfortable for using all the time. With each wheel. Make sense?
I found a youtube by Frazzlehead on how she knits & I knit almost the same way except I don't wind the yarn around my right hand fingers, but just pick up the yarn and wrap it around the stitch. And I'm no where near as fast as she is. 
God bless,
jd


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Welcome to the fold, SvenslaFlicka! Off to check your website.

JD, One of my beginning knitting students of a couple of weeks ago is starting her 2nd pair of mittens. You CAN do it!!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

bluesky said:


> I love new babies - can't wait to see pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bluesky. I like your cowl. I usually dont like the look of all garter stitch. It looks really nice on your cowl though, maybe it is the bulky yarn.

Around here, most everyone just heats one room, instead of the whole house.
This area is mobile home heaven and propane used to be cheap and the norm, now its not. Im looking to get this model. CS 1205. It says it does a pretty good job for 400sqft. High/low heat switches. Operates with or without heat. Economical operation. 1440 Watts, 120V, 12 Amps. Im hoping its a little lower on the power draining scale. Either way, it will be cheaper to run than propane, plus I know Im going to enjoy the fireplace.

Good Luck!









http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=wBOyTtqREOTq2QW6n-H3BQ&ved=0CJYBEPMCMAI



SvenskaFlicka said:


> Hi, I'm new here! I just recently finally graduated from college, and I'm working on opening up my very own knitting, spinning, and weaving supply store! Yay! (Shameless plug: www.spindleshuttleandneedle.com ) I should be getting my storefront open in about a month.
> 
> I like to spin, weave, knit, crochet, and nalbind. I'm currently working on making a pair of nalbinding socks from the fleece on-- combing the wool (Icelandic!), spinning it into a thicker single ply with a drop spindle, and then nalbinding it into a sock. I have been doing a lot of tablet weaving lately too-- it's addictive!
> 
> It's wonderful to be here!


Hi and welcome SvenskaFlicka,

This is a fun forum with lots of knowledgeable people. 
I would be interested in hearing about how it goes when you get your store front. I would like to open a yarn, and arts and crafts store. There might be a market for it here, as well. Welcome Aboard!





jd4020 said:


> Such a cute baby and the adorable hat!  Congratulations!
> Thanks again for the photo posting Cyndi & Pearl. I wasn't too intimidated as I unpacked & unwrapped. I figured I'd better put it together and that'd help me know the machine better. And really, it wasn't that hard, the instructions were fairly easy to understand.  I like the darker stained wood too.
> Anyway, there she is and I've spun a little of the alpaca. It was much less lumpy and bumpy than my first attempt at the fiber workshop. I crocheted that up and want to make a small bag out of it to hold the wheel tools. For my spinning I want to use it to make the usual hats, scarves, blankets and shawls. Easy for me. More challenging is to learn to make mittens and socks. I now know how to cast on the three double pointed needles really well as I've had to tear it off & re-cast it on, after the KK, PP effort gets ruined because I lose track.
> But I have fallen in love with the beautiful ankle high, white, lacey, victorian looking knitted socks I found while looking for other more simpler patterns. I forget who she is but she has the pattern on line & she's from Sweden? I think. Anyway, lol, THAT is probably a long way off til I can get the foot pedal, 1 hand stopping the twist, & 1 hand drawing the fiber out thing going smoothly. (I say one hand this and one hand that because it seems I can use either hand for either function which I suppose is a good thing.) I'm just waiting for the hands to fall into a pattern or rhythm that seems more comfortable for using all the time. With each wheel. Make sense?
> ...


Sounds like you had fun putting the wheel together and getting it running.
I bet you will get used to it in no time!! Thats part of why I like this forum, I get to see things I otherwise wouldnt. I just discovered looms in another thread. Ive been wanting to get into weaving, and I just didnt know that much about looms. Thanks to some picks and the thread,and google Im on my way. :grin:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

PKBoo, what's a sheepaca? Welcome back.

And welcome to the other new faces, as well. 

Today we are going to pick up sock yarn from the mill. I'll wave at all the eastern Michiganders as we go by...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome Svenskaflicka, welcome to the Fold! I look forward to meeting you and getting to know you. It sounds like you have a wealth of information. Oh yea, we require photos of anything you talk about such as; nalbinding, spinning, yarns, babies, and any projects you are working on


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Marchwind said:


> Oh yea, we require photos of anything you talk about such as; nalbinding, spinning, yarns, babies, and any projects you are working on


You require pictures, huh? Well, I seem to have this obsession with taking pictures of my work, so you're sure to see a few! I'm glad to be here!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

:bouncy: Someone who loves to take pictures of their work. I'm sure I won't be the only one appreciating them. Can't wait to see some of them. Feel free to begin your own thread if you so choose.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

weever said:


> PKBoo, what's a sheepaca?


Our sheep & alpaca - here's a picture that represents them best. I was trying to get a picture of the cows, and they just had to come see what was going on! Love them all!










Here's our ram last summer - love his ears!











And my very favorite little boy - we lost him last week  I'm going to miss him - he had such a great personality


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

What wonderful pictures!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> :bouncy: Someone who loves to take pictures of their work. I'm sure I won't be the only one appreciating them. Can't wait to see some of them. Feel free to begin your own thread if you so choose.


:thumb: :thumb:
:thumb: :thumb:
:thumb: :thumb:
:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Ah, just a short-hand way of saying sheep and alpacas. I get it. Nice photos!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Great Photo PKB Everyone in one easy shot  So sorry you lost your favorite guy


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

I got to spin up a couple of ounces on......










MY VERY OWN WHEEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

I have been wanting a wheel for at least two years now. I just got it yesterday. I think I am in love! I will post pics in a new thread so not to clog up this one. 


Carrie in SD


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WooHoo!!!! So happy for you  Off to look for the new thread


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey everyone and welcome new fiber friends. I haven't been around much as life has certainly gotten in the way of my fiber crafts. I'm caring for my terminally ill MIL and that is top priority right now. All of my big fiber Christmas plans are on hold. Maybe next year. However, I have really enjoyed seeing what all of you are working on so keep them pics coming. I hope all of you are getting warm and cozy for a great holiday season.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey all,

I want to respond to everyone's posts but I'm just not quite there today ... so please know that I did read them all, and I'm celebrating with everyone who has good news and sending love and comforting thoughts to those in difficult places - especially you, ejagno, that's a road I am familiar with ... please be assured that the gift of service you are giving your MIL is more important than any fibre plans, and bless you for caring. Take care of yourself, too, k?

I have a bit of news but it's difficult to convey quickly or easily ... I'll try to give you the short version: some of you may remember that I've been off work since February with PTSD related to some old life traumas. I'm getting better, slowly, but it's a slow road. I'm okay with that, actually ... I can tell I'm getting better and that's great, even if it takes longer than I thought it would, that's okay. However, today I found out that my disability claim has been denied on appeal, so that's the last shot at insurance money. Fortunately my DH is working at a good paying job (two of them actually) but still, it's not exactly an ideal situation. Could be much worse - we are okay, but it just seems so unfair that they would assume I am just a scammer or something ... I really am not able to work, but they really are not gonna pay, so I just have to deal. And I am - it's been nine months of waiting to find out that they aren't going to pay and by this time we were pretty sure this would be the outcome, but still, it's a disappointment.

However, to counter the disappointment I also have good news: I have been working on a book as part of my healing, and I have finalized plans for it's publication. I actually got my ISBN number today (they're free in Canada, and anyone can get one, so it's not a big deal but it feels pretty cool anyhow).  There's a bit more about it here, if you're interested.

And now I need to go rest and do some knitting, 'cause it's been a really, really long day.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

ejagno, thinking of you. 2 years ago I found some comfort in spinning and spindling by my Mother's bedside. I wish you strength and peace in these challenging days.

eta: Frazzle, thinking of you too (we posted at the same time). May you have brighter days soon.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Frazzle, here in the states when filing for disability, we routinely get denied the first application, file for an appeal, then are routinely denied again and have to file for another appeal. If you are persistent and have the proper medical documentation, you can usually win your 2nd appeal. 

Don't know how they go about it in Canada though. 

I'm looking forward to your book. Will be ordering one for me and one for a friend who is also dealing with PTSD. I think you're amazing you are willing to share your story to help others through this trauma.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

ejagno hugs and prayers to you and your family during this time. Agree with everyone you need to make sure you take care of yourself as well. It's so easy for us to put our needs aside but you can't do that. Keep your fibers close at hand.

Frazzle I am so sorry you were denied. If Canada allows for another appeal, I agree with Cyndi, you should do it. I know it is all counter intuitive that they would deny you and put you through all of this fighting that just amplifies the PTSD and makes all your symptoms exaggerated. You take care of yourself too, I know you know how to do that. A blow like this is a set back and can feel worse than it is. But you are a strong woman and not a victim and don't want to be. I know you will get back up and try again, and move forward. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers and send healing thoughts your way. I really look forward to your book, I think there are a lot of people who will benefit from it. And it is a big deal to get an ISBN#, it makes it all real. 

I've been working on uppacking and repacking boxes (well labeled) and putting them away in the basement for long term storage. I rearranged the furniture in the living room to make more and better space for the wheels and the tri-loom. Boy that tri-loom takes a lot of space. I have it propped against the wall until ready to use. Next on the list is to sort the fiber books and figure out which are most used and just where and how to display them. I'm thinking the mantel will be the book shelf. When I'm finished I'll take pictures. No fiber work other than working on the KAL socks. I have a long weekend so I'm hoping to get some spinning in.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks guys! Your support is so much appreciated. Our insurance is 'per company' - my company only has one appeal allowed, so that was my 'last shot'. In a way, it's a good thing - I am now free to follow my own plan for my recovery (which is working quite well but as I'm not medicated to the gills and forcing myself to do too much too soon, it wouldn't make an insurance company happy as all they want is to get your butt back in the office whether you are well or not!) - so the freedom alone is a good thing. The money would've been nice, but this way I can just get going on the next part of my life.

Which, apparently, is going to have something to do with fibre. I was at a spin-in-public thing at the alpaca show today (something I've done the last 3 years) and was asked to do some custom spinning by two different people, *and* I sold a hand knit hand spun shawl I had done out of the alpaca I was given at a previous show (I told them I'd be happy to come spin, but they had to provide the fibre as I have sheep not alpacas and I'd be spinning wool unless they brought me something else, so they did). I had set a stupidly high price on the shawl in my head, but figured I would just hang it up and show people "this is what you can do with alpaca yarn that you spin yourself" and if someone asked about it, I'd tell them the price. I hadn't been there 20 minutes and a lady asked if I'd sell it. "If you give me enough money, sure!" I said. "How much?" "$150" "Okay!"

WOW!

So ... yeah ... apparently I'll be doing some fibre work for pay in the near future.  What a great way to get a few dollars coming in, doing something that I'm able to do in my current condition and something that I need to do to heal ANYWAY! I just shook my head and said, "Yeah, okay God, I am listening - do more fibre stuff, got it! Thanks for the clear message!"

And yeah, the book is super exciting for me. I am glad that you like the idea! Living a 'surrendered life', where I just kind of sit back and wait to see what unfolds next, is really kind of scary ... but awesome things keep happening, so I'm gonna keep it up!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

frazzlehead, you are gonna make me cry. 
Hugs to you and you are worthy of all these good things.
You rock.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

frazzlehead said:


> "Yeah, okay God, I am listening - do more fibre stuff, got it! Thanks for the clear message!"


I am _so_ jealous. :indif:


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

It's good to read up on what's happening with folks in the fiber family here. Best of luck to you with your book and your fiber endeavours, Frazzle. Ejagno, of course your ill MIL is your priority, but please keep taking yourself as well.



I finally have pictures from my recent trip to South Carolina with my mother, so here are a few. She stayed in very good health on this trip, thank goodness, and enjoyed lots of walking despite her 80+ years. The last picture was of a flower that we liked. Does anyone know what it is?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Frazzle I no advice to give on the disability. I am sorry to hear of the trouble for you though. But congrats on the book! That is some fantastic news. I will checking out the link you provided.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Frazzle, sounds like a great blessing to sell that shawl!! And yay on the book!

Lucy, your mom looks great for her age! Does that flower have a square stem? Sorta looks like it does. If so it is part of the mint family.

ejagno-hang in there and remember to take care of you.

Well, dropped my truck off for it's 4000$ face lift. I am now driving an itty bitty little ford car. :yuck: The first time I got in I got my heal stuck under the mat, closed my hair in the door (excuse here - it was very windy and my hair is longer than waist length) and got my skirt caught. :hammer: Definitely a learning curve to getting DOWN into a vehicle! lol! I am used to climbing up! haha! I miss my truck! 
DH and I had Saturday and half of Sunday to ourselves, as all three kids went on night overs  A little shopping for necessary's a nice little dinner, glass or two of wine and a little knitting, along with a good movie. Yeah, it was nice.

However the goats thought we had forgotten them due to daylight savings time. lol! I forgot to compensate for the time difference.
It was quiet comical to see them running from the field - leaping anything in their path (even the dog) when DH went to the feed shed. 

Well, that's about all I know for now.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

AjaxLucy that looks like a member of the mint family. Very pretty. I'm glad you and your mom had a nice trip with good health shared by all


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

frazzlehead said:


> ... but awesome things keep happening, so I'm gonna keep it up!


Frazzle - you deserve awesome things! Your strength is amazing, and your story is an inspiration for everyone! Please keep us updated with the book progress :clap::clap:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

News on WIHH. Several of us have been worried since there has been no news. Well as always no news is good news. According to CF, Dr. Autumn is fine, the baby is fine and WIHH is fine. :nanner: :buds: She will be home in MN on Monday and I'm sure we will hear all about everything first hand. And see pictures. If any of you are on FB and friends with CF & WIHH you will have seen a picture of the adorable, beautiful, baby girl.

Just thought I'd post to let you all know everyone can stop worrying :teehee:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind, I wasn't worried because I have seen the pic of Lucy Noodle. 
I do MISS her, that WIHH, when she disappears from the forum for too long.
It is just not the same without her here.

I can hold tight and wait for her newest grandbaby update.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> Dr. Autumn is fine, the baby is fine and WIHH is fine. Just thought I'd post to let you all know everyone can stop worrying :teehee:


Yahooooo! Yes, I'm one of the worryworts! It's odd not to 'see' her on here, and I'll admit I was a little worried... 

But now I'm happy, and can't wait to see pictures :rock: :dance: :bouncy: :drum:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey, I got caught up on this thread just in time. Glad all is well- can't wait for the pictures. Baby pictures are the best!

I took my fleeces to a mill yesterday. The jacob will be made into batts for felting and the finn into rovings. The price to have it dyed was just too high $50 a pound!!! So I will be learning how to dye one of these days soon. I am feverishly -is that a word- trying to get DS' vest finished so I wil lbe ready to dig into some spinning again. 

We have had some great weather here for November. I have gotten so much done. Blackwillowfarms and I spent a few hours at Tiller's International yesterday. She wanted to look at some of the shorthorn heifers they have for sale. We ended up moving cows from field to field for them. Too bad they don't use 4-wheelers or something. Head's up to some of you MI folks - there's a man in Kalamazoo that is just getting set up with a wool processing mill. Dulcy at Tillers sent him a bunch of their merino fleeces to get started on.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I finished Marchwind's socks for the KAL and now I am working on a pair on Cranky Sal for my Farmer Boss. 
They are going to be plain brown ones, from some nice superwash merino sock yarn.
I wanted to give them to him for his birthday (today) but didn't quite finish.
That is okay because it is still not really cold yet.

Also, I started a new spinning project today. 
This is going to be dyed and made into felted slippers. 
It is some good and chewy Icelandic wool that WIHH gifted me with. 
Those skeins havent been washed yet but I am spinning it chunky.

This is *my* idea of a snow storm.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful fluff GAM. Stuff a bunch of it down your shirt and wear it for a bit before you spin is  I bet it would feel w o n d e r f u l !!!!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Marchwind said:


> Beautiful fluff GAM. Stuff a bunch of it down your shirt and wear it for a bit before you spin is  I bet it would feel w o n d e r f u l !!!!


Snort! You really get into this stuff, don'tcha Marchwind? :rock:

Hey, how's your job going?

GAM, that is a lovely bit of fluff!


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting an update. Very glad everything is o.k. with WiHH family. 

GAM that is a really neat picture.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Weever, YEA!!!!! I do  I am such a tactile person. You would think I was walking around with bits of fluff stuffed down my shirt all the time every day  Nope!  it was just the first thing that came to my mind when I saw it, LOL! Hmmmm, I do have that lovely Alpaca roving maybe.........

The job is GREAT!!! I am so much happier here. Thanks for asking.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

so very glad Marchie is here so I'm not the only one that walks around with new fluff stuffed down my shirt all day!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

He,hee,hee! Typing it smaller doesn't make it not so Cyndi  Shout it from the roof. Maybe if everyone stuffed lovely, fluffy, soft fibers down their shirts we would have a more peaceful world  It would be worth a try anyway.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I stuff new fluff into my shirt and wear it all day long!





how's that??


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL :sing::hysterical::hysterical::hysterical::hysterical::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::buds::buds:


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Okay, I reckon I'll introduce myself a bit. I've been lurking this forum for a long time, I usually stay in other areas of the forum. I've been lurking and rarely posting here recently. Compared to ya'll, I'm fairly small-time. I don't generally work with much apparel, just smaller items. I've never made a sweater and don't really have much inclination to try it. I can knit and crochet currently and am starting to learn spinning... but I'm so wet behind the ears with spinning, I would need a towel!

My favorite type of fiber art is crochet amigurami. I'm actually fairly good at it. It works great with my tends-to-be-a-little-tight methods. I make toys, mostly. Though I have made scarves, mittens, afghans, baby pants (knit, I am very good with these), shawls/shrugs, socks, and other items; they just aren't my favorite things to make. Funnily enough, I make a lot of things, but I personally own none of them. Not because I don't want to, just that I love making things for other people. I always take photos of things because I'm always either giving them away or selling them.

I run a very small homestead, not enough land to keep any fiber animals larger than a rabbit. Sadly, I'm allergic to rabbits, so even if I kept the Angoras (which I have in the past), I couldn't spin the fiber, and even if I managed to spin the fiber and still keep breathing, I wouldn't be able to use the products. Oh well. I'm currently trying to find someone nearby that has or will have some raw wool for me to try. I have plenty of wool to work with at the moment, but I would really prefer a local source if I can find one. Anyway, it's nice to meet everyone.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I love that kind of crochet. I also make a lot of toys, fruit and veggies, cat toys and little stuff like that. Easy peasy and quick, instantly gratifying. 
Right now I'm actually working a a larger project, a tunisian crochet hat. 

So welcome to the forum. Nice to have you here!.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to the Fold Falls-Acres! "We" are not big time here, plenty of us only work with smaller thing and that isn't any less important or skillful than any other type of fiber art. I'd love to see pictures of some of your work. I've seen books about the amiguram but never actually seen one made by someone. If you want or need help with your spinning just ask, we are here for you.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Falls-Acres. 

I agree that doing things on a small scale can be just as skillful and rewarding as going big-time.
Plus, you never know where it might lead. 

I have this friend who does crochet amigurumi stuff and he blogs about it.
We met on ravelry. (I was the first person to comment on his work there!)
He is an amazing multi-media artist, in my opinion.
He is going to be famous one day, just watch.

http://woowork.blogspot.com/


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Falls-Acre said:


> Compared to ya'll, I'm fairly small-time. I don't generally work with much apparel, just smaller items. I've never made a sweater and don't really have much inclination to try it.


Besides shawls and shrugs, I only make smaller items also. The only sweaters I've made have been for babies & toddlers.



> I can knit and crochet currently and am starting to learn spinning... but I'm so wet behind the ears with spinning, I would need a towel!


You've come to the right place. We will happily enable you with this new addiction!!



> I always take photos of things because I'm always either giving them away or selling them


We love photos!!



> I run a very small homestead, not enough land to keep any fiber animals larger than a rabbit. Sadly, I'm allergic to rabbits, so even if I kept the Angoras (which I have in the past), I couldn't spin the fiber, and even if I managed to spin the fiber and still keep breathing, I wouldn't be able to use the products.


I totally am with you about fiber animals. I do not want to keep sheep and I'm allergic to angora rabbits.

Welcome to the Fold!!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Falls-acre - you are obviously a brave woman since you're willing to join in after you read that everyone is stuffing their shirts. I'm so wet, I had to google "amigurumi" as I do with most of the other things the people here do....and I didn't know anything that bit about stuffing your shirt to try out wool. So don't think that I would EVER do anything like that .


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Today was interesting, though exhausting. 

Took the DS16 to the dentist. He has had a broken top front tooth for, oh, about 6 years.
It was really noticable with a corner missing from it.
Finally got a new better dentist who is putting a crown on it. Yay.
Anyhow, we went in for the crown prep today and the dentist discovered that the broken area of the tooth was growing new enamel.
He (young dentist) was amazed to see it.
The dentin had hardened and grown over with a yellower enamel.
I guess that is very rare? :shrug: 
They couldnt believe their eyes and it was a circus while everyone in the place came in to look at it.

If anyone asked me (which they didnt) I would vote for whole dairy products as the reason. :thumb:
Not that it matters, since that tooth is under a temp crown now.
But still. That was pretty cool.

I spent 2 hours there in the waiting room working on the chocolate cake socks.
Did I ever show them to you? :teehee:

Pic from last month when I started the project. It was on the back burner for awhile.










Mmm, leftover birthday cake for breakfast. LOL
I finished that sock (except the grafting) today.

Rambo/Cotswold handspun yarn from a sheep named Prince.
Maybe I should bake another cake, since I need to cast on the 2nd sock? LOL


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Healthy teeth were meant to re-enamel in the event of trouble.
You must be doing something right down there on the homestead.
I certainly wouldn't put it past the dairy.....


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

LOVE that picture GAM! Chocolate cake socks - perfect name :happy2:

You definitely need to bake another cake - inspiration and all, y'know? Plus, you need a picture of the finished socks with their namesake...


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi guys, I haven't been around since spring. During the summer I get so busy here that I tend to just put one foot in front of the other and keep going. Starting to slow down a little so picking up my sticks- and I feel balanced again ; ) I shouldn't complain about being too busy, I make/sell goat milk soap and it keeps me and the goaties employed. I did a big(to me) expansion this summer so now I can up production quite a bit and spend less time. The expansion itself took a lot of time and it was like fluttering butterfly wings...change one thing and everything else needed to be adjusted too. But it's all good for now.
I've been doing some small items for Christmas gifts right now...I have a couple sets of fingerless gloves done and just bought some Kid Silk Haze to do this cowl- http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter07/PATTicequeen.html. I can't wait to get it on the needles- which I have to go buy cause I just went through everything and I don't have that size. I'm thinking of asking for a set of those interchangeable needles for Christmas, then I'd have everything needed at any time. Anyone have any experience with these- do they catch the wool?
Congratulations on the babies! Love the Etsy hat!
Frazzlehead- Remind us here again when the book is ready- I'd love to read it.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

You know, if God designed the body to heal itself, wouldn't that include the tooth? I wonder..... I would give some credit to your sons' dairy & diet. 
I really loathe going to the dentist and most of my molars are crowned. The last crown was a big one and after 2 tries at it, he prescribed valium. I was wondering where this had been all my dental life?!  lol Dh took me to the dentist and took me home to sleep the rest of the day---- didn't even leave the usual dent in the dentist chair.
That chocolate is absolutely so rich and full and delicious looking. 
Oh, and the cake is one of my favorites too. My Mom made the chocolate with white frosting for my b-days growing up. YUM for both of them.  
Haven't been at the wheel for a day or so, been doing outside work. Dh is getting the last few loads of beans out of a 60 acre field. Our son is running the combine & Dh runs the truck into the elevator. The brats--young calves--keep ignoring the hot wire and frolicking where they don't belong. So when beans are done, they'll be working on fences and weaning off the older brats. There'll be a lot of bellering for a few days.
I'll be working on one of the rooms upstairs trying to organize it into a craft/fiber room today. I've got roast, potatoes and carrots in the oven for dinner and Bible study this afternoon.
Canadiangirl, that cowl is so pretty. I would love to learn how to do that but it's gonna be a while before that happens.
Have a good day everyone.
God Bless.
jd


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

CAGirl, I use Denise interchangeable needles and they do not catch at all. I've had terrible luck with any interchangeable that screws into the cable. I see KnitPicks has a new set that clicks instead of screws, but at $170 for a set, I don't for see me getting them any time soon.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I was talking to my DIL the other day, they are in Tucson. She said it was 60degrees there, daytime temp. Wow, that's a bit chilly for that part of the country. She said she was wearing the sweater I made her and had gotten many compliments on it. I told her that wasn't warm enough for 60 degree weather. I asked her if she wore a hat and mittens and she said she just puts the hood up and her hands in the pockets. I was indignent with her insisting that I need to knit her another sweater but out of wool if it was going to get that cold there. Wonder what the night temps are? So next winter I will make her a sweater, there is no way I could make her one fast enough for this winter. I told her I would use that same Walleby pattern. Now I'm thinking I might do something else. This is when I wished I was a fast knitter. I want to make her that sweater, a hat and mittens.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH I also ordered a set of the Dyakcraft needles, thanks for your wonderful report about them. I don't know what week I'm on. I ordered them a few weeks after you did 

The Wallaby I made her was that multicolored one, it was a cotton, ramie, silk blend.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I gave the Farmer Boss his new Cranky Sal socks and told him I needed his input, that he was doing "product testing". 

It was freezy this morning and he said he had them on his feet and that they are "totally awesome". 
He was worried that they wouldn't stay up because he is used to ribbing, but they fit great. <yay!>
Now, this is a 62 y/old Ozarks dairy farmer and I have never once heard him use the phrase 'totally awesome' before. :hrm:
So I am taking it as a real compliment. LOL

It is nice when things work out like that. I was nervous to give them to him, but they are fine.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> It is nice when things work out like that. I was nervous to give them to him, but they are fine.


I'm sure they are more than fine!!! :wizard: 

Did you take pictures of them? :grin:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yay!!! Anytime I hear the words 'awesome' from DH's mouth (it isn't very often at all), I know he really, really, really, really, really likes it!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cranky old farmers have a way with words. Glad he liked them, what a testimonial.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Glad to hear your farmer liked the socks, GAM. It is wool sock weather here in Michigan. It's a wonder we haven't blown into New England with this wind...

Tomorrow starts our outdoor Christmas market. Thank heavens it's mostly weekends, so we can recuperate in between. I'm tagging goods and boxing and sorting them and making signs...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Weever I just came from our weaver's guild sale and a neighboring art sale  Everyone is getting a handmade/localmade Christmas this year. Some of the prices stunned me but I reminded myself of all the work and I know full good and well all the work. They had shawls that had be woven on a tri-loom, made with store bought yarn selling for almost $100. Unfortunately I don't have much money to spend. I saw so many things I would have loved to buy for family and friend's but I can't afford to spend $20 on each person  But there were some really fabulous things at both places. I ended up buying lots of little things that were really creative. Now I have to deal with the postally challenged side of me and actually get the things mailed out.

The weather here is beautiful but chilly. That wind is something else for sure. I can't imagine living close to the lake.

Weever dress warmly and good luck on the sales.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Here's a little snippet of yesterday.

The DH and I did errands in town. We went for lunch at a fast food place.
I was wearing a wool sweater. When I took my coat off the DH pointed to my chest.
I looked down and a lock of Cleo's very white 5" wool was semi-felted to the front of my brown sweater.
LOL!
At least he was there to notice it.  

I find second cuts felting themselves to my socks often enough, but this was a BIT more than I have dealt with.

Of course I just peeled it off of there and wrapped it around my finger...for good luck.

It is amazing that my husband will take me out in public at all.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL GAM!! You would be appalled by me and all the hair I carry around with me in any given day, lol. I keep a lint roller at work and several at home. This house has carpet and I am fighting the hair sticking to it daily. I hate carpet.

WIHH, I'm envious of your winter weather watch and snow. We have 50 degree this morning. Have fun with your friends it sounds like the perfect setting for a snow day or two. I hope the snow isn't so bad it prevents people from coming.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi People,

I have missed you guys but have been busy getting ready for Winter and I've had a new health problem crop up that has been keeping me distracted. I have read the 4 pages of posts here and want you to know that I loved all the baby photos and beautiful project photos and there is just too much for me to comment on each one. For those of you doing well, that's great. For those with troubles, I'll keep you in my prayers. Welcome to the Newcomers!

My latest thing is that I seem to have Unstable Angina, without me having any risk factors for it. It happens when I'm at rest, doing nothing, not when I'm active. For the last 3 years we all thought it was esophageal spasms I was having, from all the upper scopes I have to have done to me each year. These episodes have gotten much worse in the 5 weeks, and I've had three EKGs, been to the emergency room (not during an episode, tho), and seen 2 doctors. I'm 40 minutes from the ER where they want me to be when it happens again. My primary care is done at a Mayo Clinic Health System clinic and so they ordered Mayo Rochester to send me an "Event Monitor" that I have to wear continuously for a month. If an episode happens it will record things, and at the ER they can download the info into their system and see what's up. Then, before Christmas, I have a teleconference with a Mayo cardiologist. 

I have to keep nitroglycerin tablets with me everywhere I go now. They seem to stop the pain, but they don't fix the situation.

I am NOT happy about this. :flame: My regular doctor was gone and so I saw this more outspoken lady doctor at the clinic, about my own age, and she really gave me a ration of you-know-what for not coming in a lot sooner, and then acted amazed that I might be in denial! Well, who wants to have ANOTHER major medical malfunction occur with their body? I just had my latest round of yearly FAP-related exams and the Mayo folks think they can keep me going for 5 more years before we have to do any more big stuff to avoid cancer. So that's good news.

So I am waiting for this monitor-thingie to arrive.

I have put most of fibers away, and did some sewing, and am slowly working on some quilt blocks as Winter projects. At some point I will begin washing all my raw wool, because we have the furnace going now, and I can lay my wet fleece, on the floor grate and have it dry nicely. In Summer it blows away outside as it dries, so this is better.

My farming next-door neighbors with the big flock of sheep got some angora goats now. So that will be nice having the fiber so close at hand! I am not going to be gone during the coming February shearing so will be able to get a number of the nicest fleeces for me to sell again. They donate the resulting fleece money to our annual fireworks show. It's a shame to see it otherwise go to China for 50 cents a pound...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Lez! I was starting to get worried about you! So good to hear from you again. WOOO HOOOO on the Mayo report! I pray that with the monitor they can catch an episode and figure out how to correct it.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

IowaLez, so sorry to hear about yet another thing to deal with.  

GAM, LOL at the wool on sweater story. WIHH, you keep that snow, okay? I'm not QUITE ready for it. 

Marchwind, prices for handmade vary all over the place here in Michigan. I expect the folks who buy at that particular show are from a certain economic strata, KWIM? Shows along the lakeshore and near major cities can fetch higher prices than those a bit inland and rural. Our area is a bit conflicted because you've got lakeshore fighting with cultural frugality. So we can sell handmade goods better to the visitors than the locals. But isn't that always the way? 

Yesterday's show was Very Very Good. We packed up shop at the end, came home and changed clothes and went to a wedding. Too busy of a day! Today is a rest day...


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Callieslamb said:


> I'm so wet, I had to google "amigurumi"


I have crocheted most of my life and I had to google it as well. 

Lez, I am sorry for all the trouble you are having. 

I am still playing catch up, but getting closer.


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Gosh, where have I been! Busy, busy fall and a very active now 4 year old. Still not nearly ready for winter. Hope all are well and you had a nice Thanksgiving. I was able to get a local, free range bird that was awesome. May even suck it up and raise some next year ( I have never had the heart to eat anything I raise, but if I can convince myself to eat one of the Muscovies at Christmas, then I may give it a shot). 
Knitting Christmas Tree hats and they are selling as fast as they come off the needles. Probably ought to start earlier next year.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Christmas tree hats!?!?! Got a pattern? They sound wonderful! You don't have to sew too many things on ... do you??

"amigurumi" I traded for a book with plenty of patterns of these. I love the look, know they sell very well but just don't like to sew all the little pieces together ... much less trying to keep track of all the little pieces!!

I put some of my hand spun/hand knit hats, mittens, shawls, ponchos, et al in a shop that is only open for Nov/Dec (although that may change*). 'rent' is reasonable, only $40 a month. They're only open Friday and Saturday, but they carry a brisk business. I've only been in shop for a week and I made not only enough to pay for rent for the 2 months, but extra to put towards my outreach mission work.

Yup, 'Fibers of Life' is in full swing! It is a fiber arts ministry (non-denominational) that reaches out to the community to bring folks of all ages together so we can all learn from each other. Not only in the fiber arts, but in life skills too. 

Nov 18 was our first get together and there was a 14 yo teaching a 30-something how to crochet, an 80-something showing off her creations and sharing patterns and everything in between. We have received 3+ large totes of yarn, a lot of knitting needles, a few crochet hooks (could use more of those), & some knitting looms.

Today at the shop while I was demonstrating spinning, a lady came in and said she had a wheel she didn't know how to use. I told her I could teach her to use it. She didn't want to learn. I told her I could probably sell it for her. She made no comment. I mentioned 'Fibers of Life' and that we were taking donations and she said she would get a hold of me!!! Praise the Lord!!

*(More than one artisan in our two county area has had the nudging that our arts need to be shared. We would like to keep the shop open beyond Christmas and become a place where we could display our arts and to teach them. Of course $$ is always a consideration for rent & utilities. The owner of the building has said he would lower the rent (without his knowledge of the 'nudging many of us have been given')

God is working in mysterious ways. So many folks are hearing His calling and some how connecting with each other. It is sooo exciting to hear this calling without being hit upside the head with a 2x4!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Amen Cyndi!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

IowaLiz, has anyone told you to try staying away from caffeine? I have those, yes, usually at rest too, but don't if I really stay off the caffeine---not that easy to do. You might try that. Good luck.


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

I'm rather winging it from a preemie pattern I found. I'll see if I can find a link.
This is a picture of him in it. You could sew on round buttons or get small ornament buttons, I left this one plain.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2481090080058&l=7a243c9057


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pictures!!!!!????


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm sorry WIHH, how rude of me. Congratulations on another new grandbaby. Pictures please


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Congrats WIHH! 


pictures???


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

They are both precious. You are one lucky Grandma Spinner, WIHH!


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Congratulations, what cute little sweeties you have there. 
God bless,
jd


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Awwwwww! Gotta love the babies  Precious is the right word.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Aww!!! Another pretty little girl. 
You better get cracking on those pink baby hats!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Cyndi - Fibers of Life sounds like an amazing ministry! My prayers are with you and your organization

Congratulations Grandma Spinner - they are beautiful! (I'm partial to girls - love that pink!) 

yankee - the hat is adorable (but the one wearing it is even more so!!)


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Loving the baby pictures!

We just finished our 4th of 8 outdoor Christmas market stints. This show is spread over 4 weekends (with tonight being the only weeknight we are open--and only because it is also the Santa Parade night). So we are halfway through it. Good sales, but tonight was abominably cold and windy. We often tie our racks (picture drying racks) to the fixed canopy above, and tonight they blew around, even with being tied up. We didn't put anything lightweight (and isn't all wool lightweight?) out, because it would just blow away. 

So thankful for a warm house to come home to.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

[/url]
PB160049 by shadysidefarm, on Flickr[/IMG]

This is a picture of our little booth at the outdoor market. Yes, we have a heater in it to thaw out our hands...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

More babies!!! They are both so precious! What chubby cheeks on both! :sigh:

Weever, what a cute booth


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Love the look of your booth Weever. Are those all your things you guys produced?


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes. The sign in the booth says something like "Everything in this booth was made by members of our family and/or is produced from the wool from our farm." Granted, we have 3 generations of "family" involved... 

And you can't even see the rug rack or the two mitten/sock racks in this photo.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

How very cool! I didn't know you had bees. I bet you are doing very well.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Ah! You caught me. The bees are owned by a friend. He parks them at our farm in between gigs...

We are doing very well. People really appreciate handmade goods and are really thinking about buying local this year.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That's great news Weever that sales are so strong. I too am buying or trying to buy only local products and if I can't do that I'll at least buy from a locally owned store.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

LOVE those babies WIHH. You are truly blessed!!


----------

